# Chicken of the woods???? ID help please



## themachine (May 11, 2013)

Hi Everyone. Would someone be able to help me identify this. It looks like Chicken of the Woods from what I can tell.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Sure enough, you have some "Chicken". We enjoy Jacks receipt of cooking them up like chicken tenders.


----------



## themachine (May 11, 2013)

Nice.. Do you have any recipes?


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice yellow belly


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

YUM i haven't had the pleasure of finding them.. what county are you in?


----------



## themachine (May 11, 2013)

These were all found in DuPage county. Many trees had so many chicken I couldn't take them all.
Still very fresh!


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

DAMN I want to try one so bad! breaded and fried mmmmm Im going out today Im in Dupage too if you want to sell some let me know!


----------

